# Fresh Dug Poisons!!!



## Genno62 (Jun 20, 2007)

Found these two what I believe are Poison bottles! Can anybody tell me if Im right? Price? Jim isn`t here to help!LMAO! Thanks guys!


----------



## Genno62 (Jun 20, 2007)

The other!


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jun 20, 2007)

while i dont know if the cobalt is classified as a poison, i DO know that they held iodine


----------



## BoTTleHuNTa024 (Jun 20, 2007)

Sweeet glass you found there buddy!! Nice work.[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 20, 2007)

I am not a poison wizard my self but IM pretty sure the blue one with the (Ribs) is classified as a poison, I have a few corkers and looked them up, what ever was in there could kill ya! hence the ribs, theirs my 2 cent lol  Rick


----------



## Genno62 (Jun 21, 2007)

Hey Guys are these Poisons worth anything? Thanks!


----------

